# Integrado RSN315H42 de Panasonic SA AK321



## yreloba (Sep 25, 2017)

Hola, alguien me puedo dar caracteristicas del integrado de audio RSN 315 H42C, principalmente necesito el dato de su Potencia.
 Saludos a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2017)

¿ Que es ?
¿ Donde lo viste ?
¿ Que hace ?
¿ Foto ?


----------



## yreloba (Sep 25, 2017)

Es el integrado de salida de un equipo de audio Panasonic modelo SA AK321.



Necesito usar este integrado para un amplificador y no conozco sus caracteristicas


----------



## KareDany (Sep 25, 2017)

Un saludo para todos en forosdeelectronica.

Adjunto esquema del Panasonic SA-AK321 para ver conexión del RSN315-H42C.

KareDany.


----------



## flakopro (Abr 16, 2019)

Tengo un problema en la fuente con ak321 no he encontrado el esquemático por ningún lugar...KareDany si pudieras subir los que faltan de esos que publicaste me sería de mucha ayuda...porque ahí no esta el de la fuente de alimentación que es el que necesito.
Se explotó un zener y no se de cuantos volts puede ser.,..
Gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2019)

flakopro dijo:


> Se explotó un zener y no se de cuantos volts puede ser.,..


 
Hay un capacitor después del zener ?


----------



## flakopro (Abr 17, 2019)

Si, hay un capacitor de 10mF/50V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2019)

Ummm , vas a tener que levantar el diagrama . . .


----------



## flakopro (Abr 17, 2019)

*P*or eso es que necesito el diagrama esquemático de la fuente...de todas formas asumo q*ue* puede ser de 6*V*. porq*ue* es lo q*ue i*ndica el conector d*ue* la salida de la fuente CN951...q*ue* opinas DOSMETROS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2019)

Si si , provale 5 V - 1 W , si no llega a los 5 V le agregás 1N4148 en serie con el zenner , seguramente también se haya quemado la resistencia en serie con el zener.


----------



## mrch (Abr 17, 2019)

Es el D960?  si es asi es un MTZJ39CTA y es parte de la subfuente que incluye al Q951 que actua como regulador para el voltaje marcado como -VP en el conector CN951


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2019)

Lleva RSN315H42 y te va a hacer trabajar , tiene dos canales para altos y dos para bajos , así que deberás hacer 4  amplificadores , dos de mas potencia para graves.


----------



## flakopro (Abr 17, 2019)

Mrch, no encuentro por ningún lado en el equipo el voltage q*ue* me indicas en el cn 951...ese zener de cuantos Volts debe ser


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 17, 2019)

Flacopro, aqui encontré que el zener que dices debe ser de 31v, 0.5w, 5mA.


----------



## flakopro (Abr 17, 2019)

Rausbel, donde lo encontraste ?..Socializa la información que encontraste.

Bueno...después de una larga jornada de horas largas...encontré un transistor muy similar al 2sc945 que estaba en corto, lo cambié y el equipo funciona bien hasta ahí, o sea ya enciende y no me da el error f61 , claro está que esto lo hace sin el CI de la salida, pero ahora me surge otra situación , a pantalla del equipo casi que no enciende...

Se ve muy opaco , que casi no se puede ver lo que dice , sospecho que el zener misterioso que cambié no es de 6 volt , pero no me atrevo a ponerle uno mayor hasta no saber exactamente el valor que lleva ahí , tampoco se con qué valor de voltage se alimenta la pantalla , le están llegando 11 V y tiene un zener muy cerca que lo baja a 4 casi 5 , ¨OPINIONES¨ ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2019)

Pantalla led o fluorescente ?


----------



## flakopro (Abr 18, 2019)

Créeme que ahí si no se responderte , pero me parece que a pesar de los colores que tiene
es fluorescente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2019)

Foto !


----------



## mrch (Abr 18, 2019)

El voltaje -VP va para el display y el MTZJ39CTA  es el diodo que controla que voltaje debe regular el transistor Q951

*En serio no bajaste el pdf que te deje mas arriba?*

Si quieres el diagrama completo te lo puedo compartir


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 18, 2019)

Flakopro, el valor del zener lo encontre en la web. En el diagrama que subieron viene el nombre del componente MTZJ39CTA. Lo googlee y allí aparecieron las características.


----------



## flakopro (Abr 18, 2019)

adjunto imagen de la pantalla y un videito de como enciende
nótese que casi no se ve porque solo encienden las luces rojas y con muy poca intensidad.
mrch ya lo descargué...
pero no encuentro el valor de voltage que estoy buscando...
en conclusión de cuantos volt es ese zener...
y con esa numeración no aparece ni en los centros espirituales.


----------



## mrch (Abr 18, 2019)

Es un diodo zener de 31V  1/2watt  y si observas el diagrama veras que esta polarizado en inversa para regular un voltaje negativo, es decir que en -VP tendras alrededor de -30V aprox y eso va al display y a falta de ese voltaje posiblemente la pantalla esta tenue


----------



## flakopro (Abr 18, 2019)

pues es ese el problema que tenía...ahora ya lo que voy a hacer es buscar un zener de ese valor y listo.
despues les cuento


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 18, 2019)

También puedes usar dos zener de 15 volts en serie y te regularán los 30 volts.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 19, 2019)

La pantalla es fluorescente, fijate en el impreso suele desoldarse donde va el filamento, las pantallas flurescentes necesitan uno 30 negativos para iluminar los segmentos o lo que sea


----------



## flakopro (Abr 19, 2019)

resuelto el problema de la pantalla...
ahora ningun boton quiere funcionar...
el problema del f61 ya se resolvió...
la botonera no gunciona...la limpie completa pero no me responden ninguno


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 19, 2019)

¿Tuviste que desconectar alguna cinta cuando desarmaste el equipo? Muchas veces esas cintas dan problemas si están dañadas las puntas o si no están bien puestas en la placa.


----------



## flakopro (Abr 19, 2019)

no creo que sea problema por cintas porque esa parte del equipo se conecta por unos pines que entran en una base...
quizas esté bloqueado el equipo o algo así...voy a optar ahora mismo por resetearlo  para ver que pasa...
aún no he podido descifrar como se hace


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 19, 2019)

¿Tienes el manual de servicio?


----------



## mrch (Abr 20, 2019)

Mide voltaje en cada pulsador, debe existir aprox 5V abierto por cada uno pero si uno de ellos esta resistivo, bloqueara al resto.


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 20, 2019)

Flakopro : Veo en el manual de servicio del equipo que tiene 3 venas que van a los switch frontales, key 1, key 2 y mcsw1. Los switch o botones van en serie con resistencias de distintos valores intercaladas entre ellos para que el micro pueda realizar la lectura del valor específico del botón que estas accionando. Los botones conmutan con tierra. Aunque allí no debe estar el problema debes revisar esa placa, pues al estar en serie si se abre el circuito no trabaja ninguno. Ahora, no debe ser eso pues dices que no trabaja ningún botón. Aquí key 1 maneja x cantidad de botones y key 2 la otra parte. Revisa los conectores que unen la placa principal con la placa frontal. Busca soldaduras frías. Con más datos quizás pueda ayudar más. En cuanto al reset el micro tiene una pata reset que es para eso. No se cual con seguridad. Esa pata se puentea levemente a tierra y eso resetea el micro.


----------



## flakopro (Abr 20, 2019)

pero el reset se hace con el equipo conectado?
si es asi hay que saber bien cual pata es ...no vaya a ser que explote el micro.


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 20, 2019)

Si, creo que es con el equipo conectado. Lo que pasa es que ese micro tiene como 3 patas de reset y no se bien cual es la que hay que puentear con tierra. Habría que buscar el datashet del microprocesador y allí si te dice cual es la pata para resetearlo. Aunque en mi opinión personal, no es ese el problema.


----------



## flakopro (Abr 21, 2019)

mrc si me puedes socializar la tabla en donde se relacionan cada uno de los componentes del equipo te lo agradecería brother


----------



## mrch (Abr 23, 2019)

Aqui esta el diagrama completo 

SA-AK321 Service Manual


----------



## ENMANUEL utria cruz (Jun 20, 2019)

Hola me  pudieran ayudarte necesito el diagrama de un Panasonic SA-AK403 si me ayudarán GRACIAS


----------



## KareDany (Dic 4, 2019)

Un saludo colegas:

ENMANUEL acá te adjunto Diagrama Panasonic SA-AK403 solicitado, este específicamente es el modelo SA-AK403P

KareDany.


----------



## ElecProCB (Abr 28, 2020)

Que potencia entrega el integrado RSN315H42, se que los parlantes trabajan a 6 ohm pero quiero saber los watt(potencia que entrega) y a cuanto voltaje trabaja el integrado, muchas gracias.


----------



## flakopro (May 3, 2020)

sa ak321 no le llegan los voltajes a Key2 y Key 3 en el soke CN303.
conclusión impide que los botones puedan funcionar y se queda todo el tiempo en función DEMO...
alguna sugerencia de donde vienen estos voltajes?
no adjunto el manual de servicio porque ya mrh lo ha publicado en este tema ya...


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 8, 2021)

Hola, compañeros tengo un equipo de musica Technics concretamente el SH-EH760 ( Cambian mucho ee un modeoo a otro) el tema es que al encenderlo me de error F61, primeramente he repasado soldaduras, por si en un caso no hiciesen contacto, los flejes etc.. y nada, seguia igual, el tema es que lo conecto, a la red se enciende el piloto de Stand By y sin predionar el boton de "POWER" a los 10 segundos o 15 el solo se enciende mostrando el error F61, bueno, indagando por internet, ese error suele ser tipico de los IC segun decia, repase las soldaduras en el IC concretamente es el RSN311W64 B, volci a conectar y seguia dando error, hasta que lo quite, y el equipo ya enciende correctamente sin dar el error, por lo que mas seguro que sea el IC ¿Verdad? Hasta ahi todo correcto, pero me sigue pasando lo de que lo conecto a la red, se enciende el piloto en stand by (Led rojo) y sin darle a power pasador unos 15s  se enciende solo, ¿puede ser que como no tenga el IC al igual que antes se encienda solo? ¿Os ha pasado alguna vez? ¿Porque podria ser?

Os adujunto unas fotos del IC y la placa


----------



## mrch (Feb 19, 2021)

Adorisman dijo:


> y sin darle a power pasador unos 15s  se enciende solo, ¿puede ser que como no tenga el IC al igual que antes se encienda solo? ¿Os ha pasado alguna vez? ¿Porque podria ser?
> 
> Os adujunto unas fotos del IC y la placa


Será que enciende en modo "DEMO"? o enciende en alguna funcion en especifico, por ejemplo radio o cd? si ese fuera el caso revisa los pulsadores, es posible que alguno este resistivo


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 19, 2021)

mrch dijo:


> Será que enciende en modo "DEMO"? o enciende en alguna funcion en especifico, por ejemplo radio o cd? si ese fuera el caso revisa los pulsadores, es posible que alguno este resistivo


Si no me equivoco enciende e  modo DEMO, pero no debería de encender solo, nadamas conectar el cable a la red, sin darle al boton power, no tiene sentido, el IC esta de camino, lo pedi a china, tardara 1 semana o 2 como mucho

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 19, 2021



mrch dijo:


> si ese fuera el caso revisa los pulsadores, es posible que alguno este


De todos modos, en su dia revise el pulsador de "POWER" y lo vi correctamente, es mas lo intercambie por otro que vi alado.


----------



## ovadi (Sep 10, 2022)

Tengo un problema similar actualmente con el Panasonic ak321*,* si me pueden ayudar*,* no enciende y se lleva el fusible cuando va a prender, si enciende el led de Stanbye
Les voy hacer más exacto para ver si me entienden el integrado de audio RSN315H42 es nuevo, le desconecte el conector CN950 que alimenta el voltaje para la placa de potencia y el equipo hace lo mismo, hace por encender se escucha el relay pero queda en Stanbye


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 10, 2022)

Manual de servicio


----------



## ovadi (Sep 10, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Manual de servicio


Axel31 muchas gracias por compartir el diagrama
El equipo al conectarlo enciende el led de POWER a los pocos segundos intenta encender en modo DEMO sin visualizarse en display
y vuelve a pasar a Stanbye, eso lo hace con el conector CN950 siempre y probé desconectandolo y es cuando me abre el fusible


----------

